# Anyone waiting to start FET?



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

I had EC on 10th June but had to freeze as I had quite a bit of free fluid and moderate OHSS. I'm now very bored waiting for my two AFs before I can carry on with my journey. I really enjoyed chatting to cycle buddies while DR and stimming - anyone in a similar situation to me who feels the same?


----------



## purrdrop (May 12, 2015)

Me, me, me........

Hello ladybird. X


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Hello!!

Yay, a cycle buddy from June/July. I don't know about you, but this waiting is already doing me head in. I'm so desperate to move this on!! How many frosties did you get? I was a bit disappointed with my 3 considering I had 19 eggs to start off with, but if one of them works it's all I need. They are all good quality. I have been dreaming recently that they don't survive the thaw, it's really freaking me out even though I know the stats are on my side. Do you know when you might be able to go ahead with transfer? I have an appointment on 1st July to discuss so should hopefully find out more then. Are you thinking of medicated or natural FET?


----------



## purrdrop (May 12, 2015)

Well, I feel a bit robbed to be honest. The whole build up of the jabs and scans and blood tests, then the terror of ec, then the joy of finding out the eggs have actually fertilised and survived! And now the big wait.

I've got 7 frosties, which is a massive relief. 

I was at risk of OHSS, and was told early on about having a FET. Very annoying since I had to pay extra for freezing and storage. I'm not sure yet if I actually have to pay extra for the FET, I certainly hope not, as a transfer was included in the original price I paid.

I was only ever told about natural FET, even so, I don't know much about the process. I rang up the clinic and was told to come in between cycle day 8-10, for a scan. Then I have to use OPK's till I ovulate. More than that I don't know.

They advised to have 2 periods before continuing. First one began a week after egg collection. Second one I am going to delay with norethisterone as will be on holiday when day 8-10 scans begin. 

This waiting is killing me. 

Are you having natural or medicated? Do you know anything else about FET and can enlighten me? Are all clinics the same with regards to the procedure etc?


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Seven is a very good number. I was hoping for at least four 5-day blastos, but I'll take three good ones. Still feel a bit like I did something wrong (didn't drink enough milk, ate too much chocolate etc) as so few made it, but I have been told this is very silly at not helpful. Trying not to think about it and move on. I actually went in for the transfer and just before doing it the consultant decided to scan me for fluid. He did say I could go ahead if I wanted to and I have to admit part of me wanted to just do it, but as always the sensible part of my brain won out in the end. Also, my wife really didn't want me to go through with it, which I could understand - I wouldn't want her to do it if it was the other way around. I found it difficult to deal with the build up and then unexpected change of plan and I think that's why I'm finding this waiting so excruciating. 

I have read a bit about FET. The natural way doesn't involve many drugs at all. From what I understand you basically have to test at home with sticks to detect LH surge and then your transfer happens 3-6 days after that depending on the stage of your embies. The medicated version is similar to the first part of IVF as you have to DR for about two weeks. My clinic starts this DR on day 21, but I have heard of some that do it on Day 2. After two weeks you then need to take oestrogen for about 10-14 days until your lining is thick and then you have the transfer. You will need progesterone after this until 12 weeks due to the DR. I don't know which I will choose, I was hoping the doctor may be able to advise on what would be best for me when I see her next week. The medicated version has a higher success rate as it's easier to control, but there is obviously benefits to not need many drugs too. At the moment I am leaning towards medicated I think. I am hoping they will let me start DR on Day 21 after my next AF (which will hopefully start at the end of July), otherwise it's going to be September (sigh!). Just have to wait and see I suppose.

I will need to pay £750 for the FET plus about £200 for drugs if medicated (although I have some left over from IVF so may not be that much). I will only get £250 back from IVF as the transfer never happened, which is a rip-off if you ask me. Storage is free for a year though. 

What are you doing to make the wait pass? Any good tips for me?


----------



## purrdrop (May 12, 2015)

I wouldn't mind doing a medicated FET, but no one said a thing about it.

You didn't do anything wrong. Honestly, it's just the way it is. I was horrendously unhealthy leading up to and during my treatment. I am not a water drinker, I did my best but not a lot.

My next AF will start end of July, so hopefully I'll start scans around early August with hopeful transfer mid to late August.

Hope I don't encounter any more obstacles.

Waiting is crap, there's no way around that. I'm just focusing on my holiday and thinking about losing some weight. 

Are you taking any supplements?


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Yes, those are the timings I'm hoping for too. Will find out on Weds, can't wait to go for the follow up as at least it will feel like things are moving forward.

I have done the holiday booking too, tidied up in all my paperwork, done the tax returns and my house has never been this clean. I'm also using my Netflix subscription to its full potential. Have thought about crossing off days on a calendar, but that seems a bit sad, as if I'm wishing my life away really. My daughter keeps me busy, obviously, but it's always there in the back of my mind. 

I am taking pregnancy vitamins, just cheap ones from Tesco, and Omega 3. But that's mainly for the folic acid. I have also taken protein shakes but stopped this week as they are full of calories and I don't think I need them any more. I think I might start trying harder to eat more healthily next week. At least it might feel like I'm doing something. 

Where are you going on holiday?


----------



## purrdrop (May 12, 2015)

We're going to France, can't wait. One consolation is that I won't be pregnant for my hols!

Weirdly today I've gotten all bloated and achy again. It's been 11 days since ec and I've just finished AF. I am hoping like hell its not late OHSS. Any ideas?


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

I've just come across this thread. When are you ladies doing your FETs? I'm having the scratch on CD13 and then cycling so transfer should be first week in August x


----------



## purrdrop (May 12, 2015)

Hello, I have to wait for next AF which is around mid July, however delaying it with norethisterone. So around 2nd week in August. Hopefully!


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi purrdrop there's a thread of ladies doing FETs through July and August. If you want to check it out, here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=336388.msg6116794#new

I'm sure those on the thread will make you very welcome if you decide to post. Good luck with your cycle x


----------

